# Sanitarium hospital type theme NEED IDEAS!!



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Thinking of doing a walk through haunt this year starting in my garage leading out to my backyard. Kinda want to do a Sanitarium hospital theme inside the garage. not sure what to use for the walls or how to really make it seem as if your in one. I have a Sanitarium sound track to play, tons of bloody props/medical items but other than that idk? Any ideas on props or anything? Also where can you buy those thick clear plastic doorway curtains that are used in like freezer areas? *


----------



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kinda like Silent Hill style...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That's a great idea! Some straigtjackets would be good, one of the haloween stores probably sell them or you could make them. Also some handcuffs and chains.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I would just buy some heavy duty plastic sheeting and cut it into strips. 
Check out CreeeeepyCathys stuff, she has some awesome stuff going on. I'm thinking about this theme for next year.

I picked up this little gem this weekend.....i love it


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oboy, that will be fun! Here are some inspiration pics for you. http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-asylumhospitalprison/

Thought this was a cool idea someone posted on HF. Using a sheet and lighting from inside. Your "guests" will only see the silhouette. You could do a lot of fun things with that. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103104-creepy-room-dividers-screens.html#post1059863


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

http://pinterest.com/pin/125115695870885273/ Here's a tutorial for padded walls.


----------



## Joan Kaufenberg (Sep 1, 2013)

We did that theme last year with 3 rooms.. First room had "the Butcher" (mortician) who would slam his axe into the wooden autopsy table and yell FRESH MEAT as soon as trick or treaters came in. We had a pretty elaborate home-made RO system that pumped fake blood through clear canisters throughout the room. The next room was the Electroshock therapy room with an actor behind a podium shrieking wildly and and shocking patients (we used the electrocution guy from Spirits and wired him to the podium. We also wired the room lighting (as well as the hallway lighting) to flicker precariously and add an extra creepy element to the haunt. The third and final room was the surgical ward where experiments such as transplants and lobotomies are performed. One actor stood behind the operating table with a dremel (behind him were various body parts in jars and antique medical tools) the other actor laid half under the false table with the fake torso and legs on the table "unconcious" until the doctor started removing intestines, rudely awakening the patient who screamed bloody murder at the trick or treaters.
We had so much fun with it, and we scared a lot of people so bad they ran right by the candy bowl trying to get out. )) So awesome!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Here are some of things I did with this theme:

1) I had a friend play the Asylum Hospital Nurse. Very scary looking and totally demented.
2) A 'patient' covered with leeches and bloodletting scars/smears/drips....The mask on the prop patient was dead white and nurse told people she was 'feeling better. Finally had some colour in her face." LOL. 
3) Hospital food. I used a rusty old pie plate, bought cheap canned dog food and stuffed in some vanilla jelly beans to look like maggots.
4) My shed was the hospital pharmacy. I bought some labels and some jars and had fun researching some Victorian era medicines. Again, a jar of leeches, some disgusting concoctions made with jello, koolaid, various powders mixed in etc.
5) I incorporated famous insane criminals like Jack the Ripper. I had a two headed life sized prop on the front lawn (Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde). 
6) I made an 'electric fence' with chicken wire, bamboo stakes and battery operated light strings. I'm sure you could make a more spectacular effect if you're electrically inclined.
7) Another person put on a strait jacket (bought it on EBay) and ran around trying to escape the asylum. Another guy played the doctor.

Just some suggestions. Have fun!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

You could have some syringes laying around, with fake needles. I found a whole bunch of 5ml syringes (no needles) and painted toothpicks silver and glued them on. Some I drew up some creepy colors then glued it on. Looked pretty cool!


----------



## The Lost (Aug 28, 2013)

Just to give you an idea of the inside here's a pic I took last year while at Transallegheny Lunatic Asylum:


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

people have some good ideas! hopefully i have some as well...XD maybe in one of the rooms the victims pass by, there could be something simulating a padded room door. i could picture someone in manicles that seem to be short and attached to the wall. if anyone pauses to stare, they RUN at the door with the chains obviously not holding them back! maybe a facade with holes for false chains, which are attached to a rubber cord? then the actor doesn't have to worry about putting the chains back in place.

taking from my favorite event Howl-o-scream, you could have a Ice Bath therapy room in the bathroom. cold blue lights, fog on the ground, maybe even something blowing cold air, icicles hanging everywhere. basically a frozen room.

another stand by would be an Electroshock room...strobe lights, someone seeming to be electricuted who leaps from the chair or table they are on.

maybe you could have a surgery room? room smeared all over in bloody, rusty metal looking medical instruments, body parts all over. maybe the "body" laying so grossly dead on a table will grab at people. maybe screaming for amnesia, or to kill them. or maybe they're just screaming about the pain they are in.


----------



## DaintyDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

I am looking at the same theme but for a dinner party....I keep having to reign myself in with all these ideas!!

I have been collecting jars, plastic body parts, I have lots of doll parts from my reborn horror dolls I make, test tubes, glow sticks, cheap medical stuff.....anything I could get my hands on!!!


----------

